# Does this happen to anyone else?



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been using Sketch Up a lot lately so here is what happens to me. When I look at a jpeg or some kind of photo file I find myself clicking down on the mouse wheel to try and turn the image so I can get another view and getting annoyed when I cant make it turn. Am I using SU to much?


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, I actually did that once back when I was using SU several hours a day to design a couple of my projects.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

When I am at work, well when I am at my place of employment, I have a similar problem. I have to swap between dimensional drawings and a proprietary three dimensional modeling application (that has tools like SU). It always takes my mind a couple of attempts or mouse movements to grasp that I have switched.

Thanks for bring this topic up. Maybe we could coin a phrase for it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not unusual! Wait till it happens with magazines!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

That condition is known as "Orbit Brain" and I have suffered from it


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I roll the scroll wheel up and down, trying to zoom in and out, which is an AutoCAD thing.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

OK so I am not alone. Thank god I thought I was the only one.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

JJohnston, it's not only AutoCAD; it's also Creo CAD!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Is that what you use to draw up gumbo recipies?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*JJohnston,*

Creo Elements/Direct Express is a 3D modelling CAD program from PTC, Parametric Technologies Corporation. It's free and I have been using it since about 2000 when it was called Solid Designer from Co|Create.

Co|Create was a subsidiary of Hewlett-Packard; later bought by PTC and they have kept the free versions and updates. It was called Solid Designer, One Space, and now Creo Elements/Direct Express.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I create a lot of maps on the computer…I've caught myself trying to point out features with my mouse on a map on the wall behind my computer ;-)


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats scary Mark LOL. The brain is a tricky thing.


----------

